# clinic booked me follow up appointment on day of ET!



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there - and thank you for taking time to answer questions from mad women!!!

i had 2 embies transfered last friday, a 6 cell and a 9 cell, day 3 transfer graded at 4 and 5 out of 10.  the clinic on the day of ET were so negative that this cycle wouldnt work that they booked us in to see the consultant for a follow up appointment as to why it didnt work well.  (was put on 5 amps of menopur only got 9 eggs, last cycle only had 3 amps and got 6 eggs).

so what im asking is, should i just give up hope like the clinic has, and if there was no chance of this cycle working why did they do ET?  was it just to humour us!? 

does a 6 and 9 cell have no chance at all?


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

kitten77 said:


> hi there - and thank you for taking time to answer questions from mad women!!!
> 
> i had 2 embies transfered last friday, a 6 cell and a 9 cell, day 3 transfer graded at 4 and 5 out of 10. the clinic on the day of ET were so negative that this cycle wouldnt work that they booked us in to see the consultant for a follow up appointment as to why it didnt work well. (was put on 5 amps of menopur only got 9 eggs, last cycle only had 3 amps and got 6 eggs).
> 
> ...


Hello Kitten,

Sorry to hear you had such a negative experience. Sounds like your embryos were ok, and the right stage for ET.

Its not fair of me to comment on another clinic but you have had embryos put back and they sound ok so from that information you have a chance. Make sure you do the pregnancy test!

Some clinics do like to book a follow-up at ET - so that the appointment slot is available, should it be needed. If there is a negative result, it can be very disheartening to then have to wait quite a while for a follow-up as everything is booked up.

Good luck!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks you so much crystal for your reply. its nice to know now that there is actually a chance, just felt that it was over before it started. 

thanks again.


----------

